
The death of macOS Server - ilamont
http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-death-of-macos-server/
======
zeveb
When I was younger, I was that annoying Mac fanboy. Apple could do no wrong &
Microsoft could do no right. Eventually, I found Linux and while I started as
a fanboy, I eventually matured into someone who uses Linux & other free
software because it's the best option for me.

When I look at what Apple & macOS have become, I'm really puzzled by it all.
Macs were always famed for the attention to detail of the entire system (the
number of pinstripes on the early Mac window titlebars being one notable
example), but recently they've reversed course altogether. It's way too easy
to accidentally close a window. The interface is not as attractive (a
subjective opinion, I know) as it was 18 years ago. The touch bar is a
solution in desperate search of a problem. Dropping the headphone jack is
flat-out insane (as anyone familiar with the 'Bluetooth delay' knows to his
chagrin).

The iPhone & iPad are cool enough, and Apple's focus on end-user security is
welcome (if not _entirely_ well-done), but they're far too power-user-
unfriendly. Macs had that reputation in the past, but it's not entirely
deserved: with things like MacsBug & MPW, you really could get a lot done with
a classic Mac. And underneath modern OS X there beats an honest-to-God BSD
Unix. Apple _can_ be friendly to power users when it wants to — but does it,
anymore?

